# 2011 Bodybuilding.com Los Angeles Fitness Expo



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2011 Bodybuilding.com Los Angeles Fitness Expo The Los Angeles Fit Expo kicks the season off next weekend. This is always a great expo and a way to get motivated and inspired for the year. Lonnie Teper is also hosting the first NPC Naturally competition, which will be held in conjunction with the Fit Expo. Bodybuilding.com [...]

*Read More...*


----------

